# bluish nipples after heat



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

hi all,
Llama's lower nipples or rather the areas around them went bluish after heat. they are swollen, but there's no discharge and they're not painful. the other nipples look fine.

ideas? suggestions?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Rhiannon did that with her first heat cycle. Rushed her to the vet, but they said it was normal...went away in a couple days.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

tintlet said:


> Rhiannon did that with her first heat cycle. Rushed her to the vet, but they said it was normal...went away in a couple days.


thank you for your prompt response! Llama's her usual super-playful self, so I surely hope it's nothing.


----------



## Mini-Mum (Oct 14, 2010)

I've seen it a few times in young standards and a mini over the years, usually 3 weeks to a month after their first season. 

The breast tissue can appear blue-ish/swollen on light colored dogs, on blacks it's not as easily seen and one may notice only some swelling. It's just congestion in the mammary tissue from hormone production and should resolve on its own.


----------

